# Urine color



## bummblebee (May 6, 2010)

This is my Does urine is this color Normal?

No the cage is not rusting this to my knowladge is not somthing mixing with the urine to make it this color this is the color of her urine.

She did give birth on April 26 if this has anything to do with it or maybe this is perfectly normal I dont know maybe u guys could help.

She acts fine eating drinking normal. I just saw this and was like o my should it be this orangish rusty color!


----------



## bummblebee (May 6, 2010)

Guess the pic would help lol


----------



## jujub793 (May 6, 2010)

something to do with what she has been eating?


----------



## bummblebee (May 6, 2010)

All she has had is Hay, Timothy Hay and pellets and spinich and collard greens lately And water and I dont give her the spinich and collard greens often


----------



## tonyshuman (May 6, 2010)

It is in the range of normal. Rabbit urine can range from dark reddish orange to white without issues. The white stuff in her urine is calcium deposits and the orange pigments are probably from the spinach and collards. Dark greens seem to have a lot of plant pigments that show up in the rabbit's urine.

This is one of my favorite pics to demonstrate the range of normal rabbit urine:
http://www.greendale.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=128&Itemid=34






Collards and spinach do have a lot of calcium so they're probably best fed in moderation or alternated with low-calcium veggies like lettuces.


----------



## bummblebee (May 6, 2010)

O thank u soooo much that was very helpful info and the pic was perfect for me. Thanx again I just love Rabbitsonline!


----------



## colsbunnies (May 8, 2010)

Hi my 2 year old (not spayed yet) Netherland Dwarf (she lost her best bonded 5 year old (spayed) Lop suddenly in September and we both are still grieving) also has this 'rusty' color urine.

I do not give her collard greens or spinach. She has Spring Mix lettuce twice a day with her hay and small amounts of pellets. She also has the tiny carrots (2) 2x a day also. Should I stop the carrots? (yes, I know they are high in sugar)

Also, every other day she has a bummy butt (large clumps of cecal deposits) which O rinse clean.

What am I doing wrong?????

I also have 2 pairs of bonded Bunnies.

All my Bunnies are free roam but they only associate with their own bonded friend.

Also, none of my 5 Bunnies will eat Timothy, Meadow Mix or Burmuda Hay. They will NOT eat it. Only Alfalfa, which of course I know is high in calcium, but they need hay in unlimited amounts.

I use the hays they hate to fill their litterboxes and I do see them sometimes eat the hay while they do their 'business'

Their litter boxs are changed every day.

Would anyone give me some suggestins or help? I would appreciate any feedback.

Thank you


----------



## Pipp (May 9, 2010)

The urine is probably just fine. If anything, there may be a touch of dehydration, but its more likely pigment coloring from something they're eating, maybe the carrot. 

The alfalfa is probably causing the poopy butt. (Its not the calcium, its the protein). Dwarves are so stubborn! I'd mix the other hays in with the alfalfa and slowly reduce the alfalfa. 

You can also get more variety with the veggies. All lettuces contain roughly the same nutrients so they don't score too high on the variety end. 

The carrots are okay in moderation (I only give mine a two-inch chunk), but if you can get carrot tops as well, even better. 

Are you feeding pellets? 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (May 9, 2010)

PS: If she's not spayed yet, really keep an eye out for blood from her vent area mixed with the urine, but it will probably look more like strings or clots. Orange and red urine is perfectly normal.


----------



## Pipp (May 9, 2010)

*bummblebee wrote: *


> Guess the pic would help lol



I guess we should add that the color should only be occasional. If its been like that a lot since she gave birth it might be more of a worry, but it looks pretty normal.

Here's a pic of bloody urine from a bladder infection in a pic in this link:

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Uro_gen_diseases/Differentials/Blood_urine.htm


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## aurora369 (May 9, 2010)

Also, urine that sits for a while is darker than fresh urine. Often times if a bunny pees outside their litter box and I catch it right away, it will be yellow but if it sits for a while, it darkens to what your picture looks like.

To me the picture looks like urine that has been sitting for a bit, the top looks completely dry and the bottom is darkened due to it starting to dry out. 

-Dawn


----------



## studiobird (May 29, 2010)

I have to say - Thanks Rabbits Online!

Winnie is here now and she missed her litter box the other day - and this opaquey white/yellow coloured mess was left on the tiles. I was going to get worried, but now I won't!

She's been fed on a diet of lucerne, lucerne pellets, grapes and apples basically, and I guess the wee will change colour again once her diet settles down.


----------



## pamnock (May 29, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> This is one of my favorite pics to demonstrate the range of normal rabbit urine:
> http://www.greendale.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=128&Itemid=34




Great site! :goodjob


----------

